# My brother this time .............



## Big Dog

Well things always seem to come when you least expect it. My brother Kevin (lives in Pasco, WA 2500 miles away) bit his tongue on consecutive mornings a couple months ago and it never healed correctly, it developed into a "granuloma". He went into surgery yesterday to have it removed and yeppers it cancerous. They ended up removing a double quarter size tumor. He battled bleeding last night and they're keeping him under so he doesn't agitate it further. He is doing well right now, all vitals good.

Needless to say we want him to heal up, get the test back and see what level "C" we're in for and how aggressive they need to attack it. Doctor gave a positive outlook last night after the extended surgery, indicating signs they may have caught it before too much spreading.

Please keep Kevin, Lisa, Derek and Ryan in your thoughts and send the big guy a request for us, I'll keep you posted!


----------



## thcri RIP

will do


----------



## mak2

Will do BigDog.


----------



## Galvatron

In my thoughts and Prayers BD.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sorry to hear about this, Doggie.
Big love and positive thoughts!


----------



## Doc

Good thoughts and prayers on the way big guy.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

You got it BD - best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

You got it Dawg


----------



## BigAl RIP

Thinking of you all today . Your family will  be in our prayers.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'll keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Cowboy

Thoughts & prayers sent from here as well .


----------



## kitty

in my thoughts.


----------



## muleman RIP

Prayers for the family and him.


----------



## bczoom

Thoughts & Prayers to your family Greg.


----------



## Big Dog

Thanks everyone, means a bunch to me for all the good thoughts!

They brought him out of the stupor for awhile today, everything is going well. Healing nicely but gonna keep him down another day and do a cauterization of the wound tomorrow morning. In the afternoon they are to bring him out for good and pull the breathing tube. As of now, CAT scan Tuesday.


----------



## BamsBBQ

best wishes to you and your family...may his recovery be speedy


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Praying for a full recovery!!! Please keep us posted


----------



## Galvatron

Thanks for the update BD....Prayers on going for all concerned.


----------



## darroll

Prayers from us also.


----------



## Erik

wow.
thoughts and prayers on the way.


----------



## Big Dog

Well the CT scan came back negative, looks like they got it all BUT as today's precautionary procedure he'll still do chemo and rad. Because it was tongue cancer they have to pull a couple teeth and build a barrier to protect the rest of his mouth from the rad. Other complications are his tongue swelling due to the rad, his lap band and nutritional port he needs placed.

All in all he's in good spirits, ready to take it all on.

Addendum .................

My Mom's in the hospital. Started with the flu 2 weeks ago and ended up in the hospital last Wednesday as ........ 

Bladder infection
Dehydrated
Low BP
Loss of blood production

First action was the infection (anti-biotic) and re-hydration. Next 2 pints of blood and today they took a bone marrow sample. Jeez this is hard keeping up!


----------



## bczoom

What a roller-coaster ride for the Dawg family.  Hang in there... we're pulling for all of you.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Best wishes and prayers for your mom!


----------



## Big Dog

[FONT=verdana,sans-serif]Looks like my Mom is dealing with [/FONT]myelodysplastic syndrome (preleukemia). We're working on a second opinion now. Treatment is to deal with the low blood counts and transfuse/treat as required or chemo to shock the marrow to start working again.

My brothers condition has developed into a blitz to remove any remaining cancer and prepared for his future tongue reconstruction and eating habit/ability. He started a blog and message board on his endeavor and it is as follows if your so inclined .......................
[FONT=verdana,sans-serif]
Hello Family, Friends and Past or Former  Business Associates: [/FONT]

 [FONT=verdana,sans-serif]In order to better communicate with folks who  might be interested in what is going on with my cancer situation, I have added a  few google web pages to hopefully answer some of the more common questions  people have.

The web pages have some pictures and a new update with  respect to my schedule of treatment(s). 
[/FONT]

Here are the web pages:  http://sites.google.com/site/kevinsrecovery/home

Here is the message board: http://www.quicktopic.com/43/H/nnVa3TRN4Ywfk

 [FONT=verdana,sans-serif]I know people are curious and I'm not shy or  afraid to share with them what is going on. I know how rumors can spread and how  sometimes people who don't have all the information might tend to fill in the  blanks so I'm sharing as much information as I have energy to do so. And, I  encourage people to ask questions as well. If I have the answer I'll do my best  to give the information you are interested in and if for whatever reason I don't  want to answer or do not have the answer I'll explain that as well.  [/FONT]

Thank you all for contributing and communicating with  me. It keeps me busy in between appointments and gives me something to look  forward to each day. 

Kind Regards,
Kevin M.


----------



## Big Dog

My brother is doing a phenomenal job on documenting his progress and plan of attack. Along with his links above, I've attached his plan via THIS LINK! He goes in tomorrow for more surgery and reconstruction. He should be in the hospital for about a week, then recovery and then on to the chemo and rad.

Keep him in your thoughts please!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Will do BD


----------



## jpr62902

It's uplifting to read that a cancer survivor is so willing to document his progress as he rids himself of the last vestiges of such an awful disease.  Your brother's energy is to be commended, if not imitated by others so stricken.

BD, you also posted about mom.  How's she doin'?


----------



## Big Dog

jpr62902 said:


> BD, you also posted about mom.  How's she doin'?



This weeks blood counts were identical from last week. Going for the second opinion next week. She feels good.


----------



## Big Dog

He's doing so good, well ahead of schedule in the healing department. He was operated on Friday and they're talking about letting him go home Thursday. 8 weeks of healing and then rad and chemo, he gonna beat this I just know .... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gVIg5wNgsM"]YouTube- Kevin after Trach removal  March 09, 2010, 09:14 AM[/ame]


----------



## mak2

I know I am pretty liberal and probably dont have much pull, but still praying for you and yours.


----------



## jpr62902

He's soundin' good, BD.


----------



## thcri RIP

Big Dog said:


> This weeks blood counts were identical from last week. Going for the second opinion next week. She feels good.





Big Dog said:


> He's doing so good, well ahead of schedule in the healing department. He was operated on Friday and they're talking about letting him go home Thursday. 8 weeks of healing and then rad and chemo, he gonna beat this I just know ....




  will keep praying for both.


----------



## Big Dog

jpr62902 said:


> He's soundin' good, BD.



Yeah it's a good day! Only thing I can see is swelling in his neck area and that's understandable. They removed the lymphs on the right side and actually did some tongue reconstruction with a forearm graft.

Mom's blood counts were up today .........


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> He's doing so good, well ahead of schedule in the healing department. He was operated on Friday and they're talking about letting him go home Thursday. 8 weeks of healing and then rad and chemo, he gonna beat this I just know ....
> 
> YouTube- Kevin after Trach removal  March 09, 2010, 09:14 AM



Oh my God, Doggie!
I am in tears.
He looks just like you and he's sounding GOOD! 
Understood every word from the darling Kevin.
Yep, that man is going to be alright!
God Bless him! xoxoxoxoxo!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Thanks for the update Dog. I hope he continues to progress as he has so far.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

That's good news to hear.

Jim


----------



## Big Dog

Mom is OK, she started her second round of chemo this week but blood numbers where erratic requiring a increase in dosage.

My brother is in the long haul. He doing good considering the schedule he's maintaining ...........

(01) 04/15 Thursday, First Chemo  appointment 10:30 to 5:45 ===DONE===
(02) 04/16 Friday, Radiation 1:30 - Ryan  (Final Fit Up) ===DONE===

(03) 04/19 Monday, Radiation 1:30 - Karen  ===DONE===
(04) 04/20 Tuesday, Radiation 1:30 - Self ===DONE=== 10%
(05)  04/21 Wednesday, Radiation 1:30 - Self ===DONE=== 12.5%
(06) 04/22 Thursday,  Radiation 1:30 - Dallas ===DONE=== 15%
(07) 04/23 Friday, Infusion and  Radiation - Karen 9:30 a.m. ===DONE=== 17.5%

(08) 04/26 Monday, Radiation  1:30 - Lisa ===DONE=== 20%
(09) 04/27 Tuesday, (My Birthday!) Radiation 1:30  - Steve Mitchell ===DONE=== 22.5%
(10) 04/28 Wednesday, 10:15 Dr. Droesch,  J-Tube Follow Up (Self), Get Benedryl and Tegaderm Patches, Radiation 1:30 -  Karen Tentative, Dallas possible, Post Applebee's Breakfast Flyer, Post Golf  Tournament Flyer, Follow up with Rado/Michelle on recent prescription refill  request...or Leonard work around. Need referral to oral surgeon for inserts (for  denture) evaluation. ===DONE=== 25%
(11) 04/29 Thursday, 10:00 Speech Therapy  (Self) Radiation 1:30 - Janette 3:00 Pastor Rob at Home ===DONE=== 27.5%
(12)  04/30 Friday, Infusion and Radiation - Karen 9:30 a.m. ===DONE===  30%

(MISC) 05/01 Lisa to Spokane for walk, due back Sunday Noon or  thereafter

(13) 05/03 Monday, Radiation 1:30 - Lisa Oral Consultation,  Dr. Marsh 2:30
(14) 05/04 Tuesday, Radiation 1:30 - Steve Durfee
(15)  05/05 Wednesday, Radiation 1:30 - Dallas
(16) 05/06 Thursday, CL/Labs+F/U  with Drs Rado/Thomas 1:15/2:30 p.m. - Lisa
(17) 05/07 Friday, Infusion and  Radiation 9:30 a.m. - Karen

(18) 05/10 Monday, Radiation 1:30 -  Karen
(19) 05/11 Tuesday, Speech 10:00 a.m. - OPEN/Self, Radiation 1:30 -  Mary White
(20) 05/12 Wednesday, Radiation 1:30 - Dallas
(21) 05/13  Thursday, Radiation 1:30 - Janette
(22) 05/14 Friday, Infusion and Radiation  9:30 a.m. - Karen

(23) 05/17 Monday, Radiation 1:30 - Mary White
(24)  05/18 Tuesday, Radiation 1:30 - Karen
(25) 05/19 Wednesday, Radiation 1:30 -  Dallas
(26) 05/20 Thursday, Radiation 1:30 - Janette
(27) 05/21 Friday  Infusion and Radiation 9:45 a.m - Karen
|||
===> This will be the 6th  planned infusion, whether addition chemotherapy treatments are needed or will be  planned will most likely follow PET Scans and testing after radiation treatments  conclude.

(28) 05/24 Monday, Radiation 1:30 - Mary White
(29) 05/25  Tuesday, Speech 10:00 a.m. - OPEN/Self, Radiation 1:30 - Lisa
(30) 05/26  Wednesday, Radiation 1:30 - Dallas
(31) 05/27 Thursday, Radiation 1:30 -  Ryan
(32) 05/28 Friday, Radiation 1:30 - Derek

(33) 05/31 Monday,  Radiation 1:30 - Holiday--closed (Vince and Mary) 
(34) 06/01 Tuesday,  Radiation 1:30 - Lisa
(35) 06/02 Wednesday, Radiation 1:30 - Dallas
(36)  06/03 Thursday, Radiation 1:30 - Lisa
(37) 06/04 Friday, Radiation 1:30 -  Ryan & Derek

(38) 06/07 Monday, Radiation 1:30 - Lisa
(39) 06/08  Tuesday, Speech 10:00 a.m. - OPEN/Self, Radiation 1:30 - Lisa
(40) 06/09  Wednesday, Radiation 1:30 - Derek or HELL-EVERYBODY LET'S PARTY!

Round 4  - Speech Rehabilitation and Chemo/Radiation Therapy Recovery Period

06/22  Tuesday, Speech 10:00 a.m. - Self


You may also find some of his additions to his info page interesting.

Give them strong vibes when you can!

Appreciatively,

Dawg


----------



## Doc

You got it Dawg!!!!!  

What a schedule.


----------



## muleman RIP

That schedule is like a marathon. Best wishes and prayers for him as he goes through some very tough treatment. he will need support now more than ever as treatments are almost as debilitating as the disease. His great attitude will help a lot. Thinking of you and him Dawg.


----------



## Big Dog

Man it's tough living so far away and then I have Mom at the hospital with her lowest white count since her issues, don't look like chemo today for her, probably a transfusion ..................

Hey, if any one lives in the Pasco, Kennewick, Richland area in SW Washington here's a couple events you might try, thanks if you can make it!





He's posted some new pictures, the med line up is worth the view .......... 

Some from our latest conversation .......

"I'm plowing through some rough waters right now. My mouth seems as though  they've been having a flame thrower fight in there for a couple weeks."

"I'm gonna be busy for about 1/2 hour getting "juiced". I woke up almost in tears  yesterday it hurt so bad. I forgot to change out my Fentanyl patch 80x stronger  than morphine. Supposed to change every 3 days and I went almost 5 like a dumb  ass."

"Ya....good shit. You don't  really "feel it" like a high but you certainly "feel" what you'd feel like if  you didn't have the f__ker on. I didn't like it!!!"

He just sent me this ............... good lord!


----------



## pirate_girl

Good Lord is right.

I am keeping Kevin and your Mommy in my thoughts Doggie.
What a trip for you all right now.
Tons of Love and Prayers-- Positive Healing Energy... sent!


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> Good Lord is right.
> 
> I am keeping Kevin and your Mommy in my thoughts Doggie.
> What a trip for you all right now.
> Tons of Love and Prayers-- Positive Healing Energy... sent!


I see PG is doing her magic.  I'll add my good thoughts and prayers to the mix.

Geez what a schedule of medication.  Sounds like he's a strong guy like you, and he's going headstrong right into it.  Going 5 days when you are only expected for it to last 3 is something else.  It has to help to have GREAT friends out there who would set up that kind of event for his benefit.  That's a lot of work and effort.  Good for them.


----------



## Cowboy

Thoughts & Prayers from here as well Dawg . I cant even imagine having to go through that .


----------



## Big Dog

Thanks all, I guess it's one of those rough spells they say you go through with "C". I'm sorta getting tired of it! It's been a part of my life with family and friend going through it for the last 3 1/2 years. I want a break ..........


----------



## Chetdb

I'll  support the fund raiser only about 25 miles from me


----------



## lilnixon

BIG D.. Hang in there..Prayers and good thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## Big Dog

Chetdb said:


> I'll  support the fund raiser only about 25 miles from me



Thank you soooooo much!


----------



## Big Dog

For those that have expressed an interest in helping out ........ God bless you all ........... 

You can find out what's going on by visiting ............

*Kevin  Mallory Cancer Information Page*


He's also built a board (forum) for updates and communication.

*Kevin Mallorys Cancer Recovery Board*


*Kevin Mallory Donation Fund*

      My friends here in the Tri-Cities decided to set up a fund to help  with the added burden and expenses that are associated with dealing with  something such as cancer. They also suggested I add this information to  these pages. 

 Its an uncomfortable thing for me to do, but they went out of the  way to set things up and cared enough to go out of the way to do it  so I'm going to oblige and provide this information. I expect nothing  and have already been overwhelmed by everyones hospitality. What huge  hearts!

 Short-Term disability pays 2/3 your normal salary and more expenses  than you might think are not covered by insurance. The main way to give  is to go to a U.S. Bank branch and tell them you want to make a deposit  to "the donation account on behalf of Kevin Mallory". 

*Or, you can mail your  donation:*
 Kevin Mallory
 c/o Jim White
 605 S. Zinser
 Kennewick, WA  99336


----------



## Big Dog

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbuOvet5sYk"]YouTube- Chemo Session 7[/ame]

John and Jan ............ thanks a ton!


----------



## Big Dog

Finally getting around to an update ........... it's been busy round here!

For the so-so news. The chemo Mom has been on hasn't kicked in yet after 4 months AND she just spent 18 days in the hospital. Took her in at midnight on 8/3. She had just received one unit of blood and put on a new drug that afternoon and she called me at 10PM with a fever. They ended up admitting her. She got an infection and it took awhile to get it under control. She never was uncomfortable but she just had really low white count. Most of the stay was precautionary, she got out last Friday. This week she's been driving herself in for her daily shots. Whites are up and Doc is confident she will start producing more whites from now on, we're hoping!

On to much better news! Kevin just got the results of his first PET scan since going through the ordeal of surgery, chemo, and radiation. They did it yesterday and it shows no cancer, we're all pretty happy. He lost 30% of his tongue and his bottom teeth. They expedited dentures and he's currently going to speech therapy. You can understand him AOK but he's lisping.

He's coming home 9/2 and spending 2 weeks before he goes back to work the first of October. We're going to have a get together on Saturday 9/4 at my place so if any FF members want to stop by you're more than welcome. Things should get going about 5PM so if your interested or in the area PM me and I'll give you directions!

It's a good day!


----------



## muleman RIP

Good news about your brother. Hope mom comes around as well. Great to hear he is getting out and getting back to speed.


----------



## Cowboy

Ditto what Bill said . Great news Dawg & thoughts & prayers for All .


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Yes it has been a good day for you (and your family) Big Dog. I hope there are many more to come.


----------



## jpr62902




----------



## Doc

It's a good day indeed!   Congrats Dawg.  I'm so happy for you and your family.
Here's to a great family get together on Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Erik

excellent news on both counts!


----------



## thcri RIP

Good news that is great


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## lilnixon

Give Kevin a BIG HUG from John and I when you see him.  And give yourself a BIG HUG, I know it has not been easy for you and your family.


----------



## Big Dog

lilnixon said:


> Give Kevin a BIG HUG from John and I when you see him.  And give yourself a BIG HUG, I know it has not been easy for you and your family.



How about 2 .........  .......... consider it done and thanks a bunch!


----------



## loboloco

Glad to hear the good news from this front.  Keep your spirit up.  tell Kevin and your mom they have folks pulling for them out here in the wild and wooly.


----------



## rc2james

Good news is welcome news Big Dog. All our hopes and prayers go with you and your family.


----------



## Big Dog

Well the party went off without a hitch, we had 36 show up. I cried like a baby when I got my hug from my little brother. Everyone said how Kev looked better than they expected. I found out they took more of his tongue than expected and did some reconstruction (they used a left forearm graft). His speech is OK, he's working with a therapist and he has a real hard time with solid foods. He doesn't have much of a tip to his tongue making it tough to swallow. I never realized how much of an impact the tongue has on swallowing.

We ended up doing lunch again on Sunday and he accepted an offer for him to go on a short business trip with me Wednesday through Friday to Massachusetts. I'm a pretty happy fellow right now!

Brothers



Kevin's angel Lisa (l) and her sister Kelly (r)



Mom and Beaux the wonder dog



Kevin and his best friend Eric



Jarod with Mom



Hangers on after it got nippy .........


----------



## Big Dog

It's always good to get everyone together!

Colt and his GF Kathy



Jarod and Tosha (engaged 7/4 in Hawaii ...... )







Doing Smores over the fire ......... what's he thinkin' bout???


----------



## Cowboy

Thats great Dawg , nice get together as well , Cant think of a better use for your new shop . thanks for sharing & best of luck to all


----------



## rc2james

Life is good Bigdog. 
There is no magic elixir like the medicine of a loving family and friends.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Looks like a good time was had.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nice pics Doggie, thanks for sharing 

Kevin is looking wonderful, and you've got a sweet little Mama there.


----------



## Big Dog

The good news ............ Kevin continues to be cancer free and working on his speech therapy!

Bad news came today, Mom has leukemia. In the hospital fighting some infection, maybe even a touch of pneumonia....................


----------



## muleman RIP

Prayers for you and mom. Hope they can keep the pneumonia under control.


----------



## Big Dog

muleman said:


> Prayers for you and mom. Hope they can keep the pneumonia under control.



Yep, my big worry right now is the pneumonia!


----------



## Cowboy

Thoughts & Prayers from here as well Dawg .


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> Yep, my big worry right now is the pneumonia!


Lovies and words to The Man going out to Mommy Doggie.


----------



## Doc

Good thoughts and prayers coming your mom's way my friend.

Sorry I missed your pics from the labor day party until today.  I must've been recuperating from our labor day party.  Congrats on the GREAT news about Kevin!  Awesome pics.


----------



## Galvatron

Good thoughts and Prayers from this side of the pond.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Best wishes and prayers.  I hope your mom recovers quickly.


----------



## lilnixon

Thoughts and prayers from us..  How is Mom doing?


----------



## Big Dog

Started constant drip chemo Friday. Right now she is feeling the best she has in a month. Gonna be in the hospital a few more weeks.


----------



## jpr62902

One day at a time, Doggie.  It's good to read she's on the upswing.


----------



## BigAl RIP

We will be thinking of her and praying for the best . Hang in there , buddy


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> Started constant drip chemo Friday. Right now she is feeling the best she has in a month. Gonna be in the hospital a few more weeks.


 I'll be sending healing thoughts and prayers. xxxxxxoooo


----------



## Big Dog

Well I've remained quiet hoping I would be able to bring good news. Behind the scenes it's been a different story. Long story short, after Mom got sick at Thanksgiving we had her transferred to a bigger and better hospital (UPMC Shadyside in the Burg, Hillman research center). She's been up and down and gone threw 2 heavy chemo treatments. The last treatment being the last shot at remission, it didn't work.

Right now she's OK but getting heavy anti's. We've had the discussion, prepping, and hoping we can get her home for awhile. Kevin's on his way. It's been 6 weeks of bad luck and not just with Mom, but we're OK. I believe in miracles yet remain ready for reality ............  

Kevin is still doing wonderful!


----------



## Erik

sorry to hear this BD - prayers continue.


----------



## jpr62902

Keep your chin and hopes up, Dog.  I hope you can bring her home and enjoy some moments with mom.  It's these times in our lives that we remember and cherish the most.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

jpr62902 said:


> Keep your chin and hopes up, Dog.  I hope you can bring her home and enjoy some moments with mom.  It's these times in our lives that we remember and cherish the most.



+1 What he said.  Best wishes through tough times.


----------



## JackieBlue

So sorry to hear this.  Thoughts and prayers sent for your mom BD.


----------



## Cowboy

Thoughts and prayers from here as well


----------



## loboloco

Bd, thoughts and prayers are with you.  tough row to hoe.


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> Well I've remained quiet hoping I would be able to bring good news. Behind the scenes it's been a different story. Long story short, after Mom got sick at Thanksgiving we had her transferred to a bigger and better hospital (UPMC Shadyside in the Burg, Hillman research center). She's been up and down and gone threw 2 heavy chemo treatments. The last treatment being the last shot at remission, it didn't work.
> 
> Right now she's OK but getting heavy anti's. We've had the discussion, prepping, and hoping we can get her home for awhile. Kevin's on his way. It's been 6 weeks of bad luck and not just with Mom, but we're OK. I believe in miracles yet remain ready for reality ............
> 
> Kevin is still doing wonderful!



Doggie, I'm so sorry to hear this.
I'll keep Mom in my prayers.
Like you, I have some behind the scenes stuff going on with my sister and bone cancer and a bout of pneumonia. She can't undergo radiation because of the lupus, so she's going in for her next round of chemo this week.
It's been something I've refused to talk about on here in the open, and I won't.
Seems like a lot of us have those family things going on with loved ones right now.
I'll be praying.
Glad to hear Kevin is still doing well.


----------



## Doc

Sorry to hear this Greg.  I know how tough this situation can be.  Hang in there man.  You, your mom and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.
If there is anything at all I can do to help in some little way don't hesitate to give me a shout.


----------



## Big Dog

All appreciated folks ........!


----------



## Galvatron

Positive Thoughts and Prayers for you and your family BD.


----------



## muleman RIP

Enjoy today and remember the good times. Prayers for all.


----------



## lowell

we will keep him and his family in our prayers and pray for a full recovery


----------



## Big Dog

Oh the ups and downs of cancer ................

Well folks prayers have been answered. When Mom left the hospital 4 weeks ago she still had leukemia cells in the 12% range with very low platelet count. She had a doctors appointment 9 days after being discharged. The blood work done just prior to her doctor visit revealed platelet count higher than she's had in 6 months and the doctor was pretty amazed. He scheduled a bone marrow biopsy for last Friday. Her platelet count the last 2 weeks have steadily increased. Hell she cooked us dinner last week.

We got the results of the biopsy today, no leukemia cells!! Doctor said he can clearly state she's in remission ...... . She's scheduled to be admitted next Thursday for a low dose chemo treatment for 5 days as preventive maintenance. All we can figure is the last radical that damn near did her in caused her body to take some time to respond to the treatment. Needless to say we are great-full for the good news and all the prayers.

Thanks,

Dawg


----------



## snow dog

Great news, glad she's doing better


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Great news!


----------



## JackieBlue

Great news!  I'm so happy for her...and you!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Wishing you and yours the best,hope everything is going well....


----------



## jpr62902




----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> Oh the ups and downs of cancer ................
> 
> Well folks prayers have been answered. When Mom left the hospital 4 weeks ago she still had leukemia cells in the 12% range with very low platelet count. She had a doctors appointment 9 days after being discharged. The blood work done just prior to her doctor visit revealed platelet count higher than she's had in 6 months and the doctor was pretty amazed. He scheduled a bone marrow biopsy for last Friday. Her platelet count the last 2 weeks have steadily increased.* Hell she cooked us dinner last week.*
> 
> *We got the results of the biopsy today, no leukemia cells!! Doctor said he can clearly state she's in remission *...... . She's scheduled to be admitted next Thursday for a low dose chemo treatment for 5 days as preventive maintenance. All we can figure is the last radical that damn near did her in caused her body to take some time to respond to the treatment. Needless to say we are greatfull for the good news and all the prayers.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dawg



That's some great news Doggie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowell

thank God she is donin better, we will keep her and you in our prayers


----------



## Cowboy

Thats Great news Dawg , Thanks for the update


----------



## muleman RIP

Good news for sure. Hope it continues to improve her counts.


----------



## ki0ho

BD...take each day as a blessing....and as a hero of mine used to sayat the end of his shows....MAY GOD BLESS......


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Great news to hear Dawg !!!!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

That's wonderful news Dawg!

Jim


----------



## Doc

Congrats Dawg!!!!!    GREAT news!!!!!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

Great news Dawg.    you can't ever beat mom's cooking can ya?


----------



## JackieBlue

I smiled really big when I heard this news.


----------



## rback33

wooohooo!


----------



## Big Dog

Thanks all ! 

The doctor is pretty amazed at how this went down ...... all he could say when he saw Mom was "Mary oh Mary, this is truly fantastic". I'm sure he was proud of his decision to extend her last radical treatment by 2 days and it worked. He stated the chemo she took on was a young patient dosage and not one normally recommend for patients of her age. After her treatment, she was very sick to the point of serious concern as stated in my post last month. We're just stunned yet happy of such a drastic turn around.


----------



## Erik

excellent news!


----------



## baldy347

thanks for the update and hope the good news continues.
  wayne


----------



## Av8r3400

wonderful news, 'Dog.

Here's hoping more good news to follow.


----------

